# Cleaning Oakley Lenses?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

Do i have to use oakley's lens cleaner? the description for the lens cleaner says that it is specially formulated to not effect the lens coating that they have on it..
I have the Jawbones and when i try to wipe it clean with the provided bag i see faint streaks ALL over the lenses....
would any lens cleaner work? or is there a special grade of lens cleaner i shud look for?


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

I wash my Radars (and all other glasses for that matter) with soap and water, then dry them with a clean cloth (not paper). Never a problem.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

like dish soap? or hand soap?


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

Dish - nothing with moisturizers (that's just oil).


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

I've been using Plexus on mine. Works on the MC helmet, works on the Oakleys

M


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been using dish soap, or an occasional wipe with a shammy, on a set of M frame lenses for around 15 years. Still crystal clear.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

IMO the most important thing is to always use a clean, soft cloth. Paper towels. tissues and other paper products, no matter how soft they feel, will eventually scratch your lenses. When I clean my glasses I just use my breath to condense some water vapor on the lenses. That's distilled water.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I spray the lens with an automotive window spray and wipe with a soft cotton cloth.
I've done this for years using TurtleWax CLEARVUE Auto Glass Cleaner, but I'm sure they all work well. Leaves the lens super clear/clean with no smudges and no lens coating deterioration over years and years..


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have no idea what I have done wrong.
I have two sets of lenses for my half jackets. About 3/4 years old.
the coating on the inside (toward eyes) are so bad I cannot see through them any more.

I have always used just tap water and let them dry or use their cloth bag.

I am about to purchase a new set of lenses and send the others back to Oakley for them to inspect. I really don't expect them to replace them but I cannot use them and you never know, they just might.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

A bottle of lens cleaner from Lenscrafters and a general purpose microfiber cleaning cloth from the car wash aisle of the general merchandise retailer.

Soak em with hot water, spray on the cleaner, rub it around with your fingers, rinse, wipe dry with the cloth.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I cannot imagine Oakley's lens cleaner is much different than any from a local optical shop.

I have a bottle of the Oakley cleaner and if I use it as directed I too get streaky lenses like the OP. I have found I only need to use the cleaner if I have smudges on the lenses, and when I do so I rinse with water to remove dirt/dust, then spray and wipe gently with the microfiber cloth, then rinse again and dry with another microfiber cloth. But most of the time I usually just clean my lenses by giving them a rinse under the tap, flicking them clear of the water beads and then drying with a microfiber cloth bag.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've found most lens cleaners leave streaks. 

I use hypoallergenic, fragrance free Dove hand soap (bar) and water - leaves them crystal clear.


----------



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

Actually Oakley recommends using dish washing liquid and rinsing with water. When wiping dry using the storage bag, after a few times the bag also needs to be washed. This will stop the streaking you're seeing.


----------



## VonBruin (Aug 8, 2008)

Ken said:


> Actually Oakley recommends using dish washing liquid and rinsing with water. When wiping dry using the storage bag, after a few times the bag also needs to be washed. This will stop the streaking you're seeing.


+1 I also dry with lens cloths that come with my eyeglasses after washing with dish washing liquid with good results.


----------



## ArkRider (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd like to find a good anti-fogging product/method, if anyone has one.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

anti-fogging would be cool indeed. For drying, Oakley and Native say their storage bag is 'ideal for cleaning lenses', and I like it a lot.


----------



## scarpet1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I like to use dish soap and the bag to dry them. I have a couple of extra bags because of stolen glasses.

I'd rather be riding my bike than working as a carpet cleaner

http://www.carpetcleaning-sioux-falls.com/tag/carpet-cleaning/


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've seen a defogging product, Rain X I think, that's made for motorcycle helmet shields. It's not the rain repellent Rain X. It's a different product.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless it's just ridiculously dirty, a good microfiber cloth and huffing on it with your breath works just fine. I got a small 2 dollar cloth at the computer store and it works perfect for my sun glasses.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I second the microfiber towel; I use them on the bike,car,flat screen tv's, computer monitors etc. They work great, are nice and soft and don't streak!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> When I clean my glasses I just use my breath to condense some water vapor on the lenses. That's distilled water.


Uh, no - not the same as distilled water. On the plus side, it works just fine :wink:


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I run them under the faucet to remove the salt/sweat buildup, then clean them off with my t-shirt or a clean cotton rag. Works fine.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Oakley's clean up just fine using the methods above. Just don't drop them if they have an Iridium coating, all it takes is a three foot fall to scratch that stuff up #$%#.


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Clean lenses fog less. Just sayin'.


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

most solvents are too harsh. I've rarely found a situation where light rubbing under water didn't suffice for any glasses I own. Besides that I usually just wipe them with the microfiber cloth or pouch sunglasses usually come with.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

MEGUIAR'S Mirror-Glaze Clear Plastic Cleaner and Polish also work very well.
For quick touch-up you can spray with MEGUIAR'S Mirror-Glaze Clear Plastic Detailer. Just spray lens and wipe with a clean cotton or microfiber cloth.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Dish washing liquid and running lukewarm water, simple


----------

